# PC help!



## ReformedWretch (Aug 22, 2004)

I can't right click on ANY file on my PC. If I do I get an hour glass forever and it stops responding. So I can't rename files, delete files (I can drag them to the recycle bin though) or anything involving right clicking.

I ran a virus scan and Adaware and it didn't find anything.

Thoughts?


----------



## blhowes (Aug 22, 2004)

[quote:77ad74fc0a="houseparent"]I can't right click on ANY file on my PC. If I do I get an hour glass forever and it stops responding. So I can't rename files, delete files (I can drag them to the recycle bin though) or anything involving right clicking.

I ran a virus scan and Adaware and it didn't find anything.

Thoughts?[/quote:77ad74fc0a]
Have you tried rebooting your system and/or running defrag? Sometimes that helps.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 22, 2004)

Adam,
What operating system are you running? Does your system tools have a 'restore' prog?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 22, 2004)

I rebooted several times.

Yes, Windows XP has a restore...I actually used it for another problem I had the other day. Could that have caused it?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't think that could have caused it; have you tried to restore since the problem arose?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 22, 2004)

No I haven't.

I installed the Windows service pack...I am wondering if that did it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 22, 2004)

Typically, on XP, your computer should be downloading these updates on their own. Like forinstance, I didn't d/l the service pack. The software in my machine does it automatically. Is your computer relitively new? I would do a restore.........


----------

